# Phineas has sores



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I took Phineas to the vet today because he has some sore spots. I got no answers from the vet (my regular vet was out today) so I'm asking you guys if anyone knows what they might be from. The vet I saw today said to put antibiotic ointment on the sores and to treat him with Revolution as if he has mites. She didn't want to do a skin scraping because she said she would have to anesthetize him to do it. I thought they just scrape one of the sores real quick? 

I don't want to treat him as if he has mites without knowing for sure. I have a hard time believing he has mites since I've raised him since birth and none of the others have any problems. If he had mites wouldn't Naomi have them as well since they shared a home for several weeks? When I first saw the sores I thought he may have been bitten by a spider or maybe an ingrown quill but he keeps getting more sores and his skin is very red under his quills. I changed his bedding from aspen to fleece in case the aspen was irritating him and I have been using antibiotic ointment on the sores. Any other suggestions? The vet said she was going to leave Phin's file out for his regular dr. to see the notes tomorrow and hopefully she will get back to me soon but I'm worried about infection. She didn't want to start him on an oral antibiotic until after she talked to my vet. Has anyone ever seen anything like this? I'm attaching a few photos but they're not great. The first one looks really bad but it's just because it has antibiotic ointment on it making it look like it's oozing. It's not. That's just the ointment making it look worse than it really is. Otherwise it's just a red lump. I have to believe these sores are very painful and he was a total wreck at the vet today. Wouldn't let anyone but me hold him. He lets me put the ointment on him and he's pretty good about letting me investigate the sores but is a complete mess when anyone else touches him. He left several quills in the vet techs hand today! It broke my heart to see him popping and huffing like that. Once i took him back he curled up in my hand and fell asleep. Poor baby, I just want him to feel better and get rid of these sores.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks to me like a staph infection. It happens sometimes with babies. Antirobe works well on staph and they usually don't mind the taste and it doesn't usually cause too much tummy upset. 

Edited to add: Staph usually shows up on their face, under chin, legs and around the quill line. Starts as pin prick sized red spots and then enlarges. It's itchy so they scratch and open the sores.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

That's exaclty where all the sores are. Where do I get Anitrobe? Do I have to wait until my regular vet sees him?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, you have to get it from the vet. He'ell be fine once on it.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok Thanks Nancy! I'll call her tomorrow and see if I can get a prescription. I hope it helps!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sending well wishes your way and hope he feels better soon


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor sweet Phineas!!! I hope he feels better soon. Sweet baby.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd be upset with that vet just randomly prescribing Revolution and hoping for the best :x especially since your poor hedgie's in so much pain and discomfort.
Sounds like Nancy new exactly what was wrong and that vet was just making guesses.
Good thing you sought second opinions.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness, poor Phineas... Give him cuddles for me! I hope you can get the meds soon and that they do the trick...

~Katie


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I am very upset with the vet too because she barely looked at Phineas and still charged me $46 for the office visit. It was very obvious that she wasn't comfortable seeing hedgehogs but when I called the office they told me my vet wasn't in yesterday but the other vet would see me. I asked if she saw hedgehogs as well and they said yes. I will discuss it with my vet when I talk to her today.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know much about staph infections in hedgehogs (my knowledge is limited to nursing school), but if it is similar to how it is in humans than it may be contagious. I would recommend keeping Phin and Naomi apart (at play time, as well as not share their fleece blankets/or clean items between them/wash your hands between playing with them) so Naomi doesn't get the infection. If you have any open cuts on your hands you should put a bandaid on it and wash your hands after touching Phin just to be safe. You may also want to wash Phin's cage (and Naomis just to be safe) to make sure there is no staph hanging around that can reinfect him. Also, make sure Phins cage is warm - I know sometimes when hedgehogs get sick they are more prone to hibernation attempts and get secondary infections easier. Nancy sounds like she has a lot of experience with this and that the outcome should be positive 
Hopefully your regular vet will not charge you for a second visit! Keep us updated!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor little Phineas. I hope those nasty sores go away quickly.
I would be upset with the vet you saw as well; it sounds like she was very dismissive of the whole situation. Hope you have a better experience with your regular vet today.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I guessed it would be contagious as well so I'm keeping handling to a minimum as well as washing my hands after any contact with Phin. Since Phin and Naomi are opposite sexes they've had no contact at all since I seperated them a couple weeks ago.

I called the vet's office this morning promptly at 8 and they said my vet is out sick today but they would have another vet call me as soon as possible. I'm still waiting. They said there wouldn't be another charge and hopefully once he reviews the notes he can just call the prescription in since I'm 40 miles away from the vet. If not, I'll take him back up there. I'm not very happy about the whole situation. They should've been able to diagnose this yesterday when I was in the office. After all, Nancy could tell just from the pictures (thank you Nancy). I would think they would take a staph infection seriously.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As with any infection or illness you want to take precautions but with staph in babies it is typically only one that will get it and not the whole litter. I was concerned when my first little guy developed it but my vet said that it is quite common with baby animals and usually doesn't affect them all. She said one might have a weaker or slower developing immune system.

I've had two babies develop it and both litters were fine other than one baby. From what I've read of other breeders, it's always just one baby.

Here's my one little boy with it.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

My vet finally called me yesterday but she put Phineas on Clavamox instead of Antirobe. She said it tastes better and works better for this type of infection. I hope it helps him. He doesn't seem to like the taste at all. I have to swaddle him then give him a couple mealies after so he doesn't hate me. I hope he gets better soon! His sores have already started to heal with the antibiotic ointment though so hopefully the 10 days on Clavamox will prevent him from getting any new ones.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope Phineas is feeling better! Any updates?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yes, I've been thinking of him every day. Hope he's doing better!


----------

